# Reputable Breeders



## K9paws (Aug 29, 2016)

I have been searching for a DDR breeder that can provide me with a puppy that is suitable for a family pet. I have contacted several, but still unsure. The top choices I have are, vombanachk9, Spartanville and Sequoyahgsd can anyone offer their opinions or suggestions. A couple breeders discontinued communication when they learned we are not a working family, and do not plan on pursuing any titles. 
Thanks!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I know a Spartanville puppy who I would love to steal. A more stable and stable puppy I have never seen.


----------



## Robin.Medellin (Oct 30, 2016)

If you type into the search bar all those kennel names, you should see a lot of threads on them. I personally don't own a GSD from any, but I plan on building a relationship/putting in my application in about a year and a half to Sequoyah, I do hear great things. Again, I've never interacted with any of them. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a Vom Banach dog. He is amazing. But Julie generally won't sell a boy to an inexperienced or non working home. Also, she is stupid hard to make contact with. 

But I am very happy with my boy. He is very stable, go any where do anything dog. He is a medium drive, medium activity. Didn't love IPO, so I am doing Noseworks and Barn Hunt with him.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> I have a Vom Banach dog. He is amazing. But Julie generally won't sell a boy to an inexperienced or non working home. Also, she is stupid hard to make contact with.
> 
> But I am very happy with my boy. He is very stable, go any where do anything dog. He is a medium drive, medium activity. Didn't love IPO, so I am doing Noseworks and Barn Hunt with him.


Your dog is absolutely stunning, gsdsar!!!!:wub:

Moms


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> I have a Vom Banach dog. He is amazing. But Julie generally won't sell a boy to an inexperienced or non working home. Also, she is stupid hard to make contact with.
> 
> But I am very happy with my boy. He is very stable, go any where do anything dog. He is a medium drive, medium activity. Didn't love IPO, so I am doing Noseworks and Barn Hunt with him.




He's a striking looking dog! Congrats!


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

gsdsar said:


> I have a Vom Banach dog. He is amazing. But Julie generally won't sell a boy to an inexperienced or non working home. Also, she is stupid hard to make contact with.
> 
> But I am very happy with my boy. He is very stable, go any where do anything dog. He is a medium drive, medium activity. Didn't love IPO, so I am doing Noseworks and Barn Hunt with him.




Awesome looking dog!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

